# Brute won't start



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok so I cannot get my bike to run. I took it out a couple of weeks ago and rode it and had no problems trailered it about an hour to my in laws and could not get it to start at all. I have snorks but I also have a shut off valve in the line. 
Then I trailered it back to my place about 4 hrs. Messed with it for about 5 min and it started up. All i did was pull the gas line to make sure it was pumping gas and sprayed some carb cleaner on the carbs. 
I started it for about 5 days in a row to make sure it was still running and had no problems. It sat for about a week without getting started and I went to start it and no luck. 
Every so often it will start to turn over like it is going to start and when I release the start button it won't stay running. I checked the spark plugs and they are good. They are also getting a spark. 
Also it will backfire really bad out of the exhaust every now and then. Any help would be appreciated. I have tried all I can think of outside of cleaning the carbs and i did that before my last ride.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, sounds like the fuel pump is about done. That or the vac pulse lines have a leak or the pickup screen in the tank is plugged.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

did you put fuel in behind the plugs to see if it is a gas problem vs ignition. should fire and run for a few seconds....


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I pulled the fuel pump and tested it by blowing and sucking air through the ports. It failed both ways. Is this what is causing my bike to not run? I pulled the line going into the tank and the filter was clean. 
When I try to start it, it still backfires really loudly sometimes and I noticed a flame comming out of the exhaust when it does. 
Just want to check and see if it could be anything other than the fuel pump. Thanks for the help. 
Also I have not pulled the plugs and put gas behind them. How much gas should I put in there if I do?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I would say clean the carbs... might have a clogged jet, the lean condition could cause the backfire...


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

pulled the carb and cleaned it today. one of the pilots was a bit dirty but the bike still won't start.


----------



## capt duck (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds like my BF650. Sounds like the fuel pump is going out or already out. I did the flow test and barely had a drop. Took the tank out cleaned it up and tried cleaning my fuel pump. Ran for about 5 minutes and now she won't do anything. No fuel coming out of tank. Poured gas in carbs and she fired right up but dies after fuel is gone. Spark plugs are clean. So just waiting for pump to arrive so i can install.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

So i replaced the fuel pump and still no change. Its not backfiring like it was, but it still won't turn over. I put a little gas behind the plugs and it still wouldn't start. 
I pulled the plugs and they are sparking. Could it be that it is not getting a good enough spark? Should I replace the battery? I have it hooked to a charger and it still won't start. Thanks


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I swapped out the battery and that didn't change anything. When I try to start it now the front carb is spitting gas out of the top and I can see a little spark in there every so often. The rear cab is not doing anything. The slide doesn't really move unless i give it a little throttle.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I know it has been a little while since I posted but I was able to work on my bike a little more and I found the problem. I feel like a dumb A** because all I needed was new spark plugs. 
I assumed that they were fine because I only had one ride on them and they looked great and were sparking. The worst part is that I spent a lot of time and money when I could have just spent 12 bucks to begin with. I guess I will have to write this up as a learning experience. Thanks for all the help. I just wanted to post what I found as the solution.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that! Sometimes we have to learn things the hard way... I know I've learned plenty of things the hard way, forgotten them and learned them again... the hard way.


----------

